# Turkey Breast with Southwestern Cornbread Dressing



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

Turkey Breast with Southwestern Cornbread Dressing


Yield: 12 servings
5 cups cornbread, coarsley crumbled 
4  English muffins coarsely crumbled  
3  Mild green chilies roasted, peeled, seeded and chopped  
1  Red bell pepper roasted, peeled, seeded and chopped  
3/4 cup pine nuts toasted  
1 tbsp chopped fresh cilantro 
1 tbsp chopped fresh parsley 
1 1/2 tsp chopped fresh basil 
1 1/2 tsp chopped fresh thyme 
1 1/2 tsp chopped fresh oregano 
1 lb ITALIAN TURKEY SAUSAGE 
3 cups chopped celery 
1 cup chopped onion 
4 tbsp TURKEY BROTH or water 
1  BONE-IN TURKEY BREAST (5-6 pounds) 
2 tbsp minced garlic 
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
 vegetable cooking spray 
Procedures
1 In large bowl combine cornbread, muffins, chilies, red pepper, pine nuts, cilantro, parsley, basil, thyme, and oregano; set aside.  
2 In large skillet over medium-high heat, saute turkey sausage, celery and onion 8 to 10 minutes or until sausage is no longer pink and vegetables are tender.  
3 Combine turkey mixture with cornbread mixture. Add broth or water if mixture is too dry; set aside.  
4 Loosen skin on both sides of turkey breast, being careful not to tear skin, leaving it connected at breast bone.  
5 Spread 1 tablespoon garlic under loosened skin over each breast half. Repeat procedure, spreading 1/4 cup cilantro over each breast half.  
6 Place turkey in 13-X 9-X 2-inch roasting pan, lightly coated with vegetable cooking spray. Spoon half of stuffing mixture under breast cavity.  
7 Spoon remaining stuffing into 2-quart casserole, lightly coated with vegetable cooking spray; set aside.  
8 Roast turkey breast, uncovered, at 325 degrees F. 2 to 2-1/2 hours or until meat thermometer registers 170 degrees F. in deepest portion of breast.  
9 Bake remaining stuffing uncovered along with turkey breast during last 45 minutes.


----------

